
2.7 million total image views after Reddit content experiment. - zackbigdog
http://www.fireoneout.com/post/33083303474/dude-gets-2-7-million-total-views-after-reddit-content
======
baxter
I'm not sure if my brain is failing me but... "I calculated a less than 0.001%
chance of posts (content) making the front page of Reddit. That is a 1/1000
chance."

Surely 1% is a 1 in 100 chance, 0.1% is a 1 in 1,000 chance, 0.001% would be 1
in 100,000 chance. Have I made a critical error here?

~~~
zackbigdog
good point - thanks

------
sixQuarks
I fail to see what value this has other than getting a cheap thrill. It's not
that difficult to get images with witty comments onto the front page. What's
difficult is being able to promote a message or product.

------
mdwe
The page is only showing the first few sentences on my iPad, before the footer
covers it up. :/

~~~
001sky
I had this 'problem' to, on a macbook...unless this is some sort of Irony-by-
design?

[edit: on firefox]

~~~
zackbigdog
Sorry guys i just launched the design. Any ideas how to fix would be
appreciated. Also has issues in IE. I use chrome so didnt notice

~~~
msbarnett
Obvious starting point: test in more than one browser. Many have tools you can
use to explore the DOM and figure out what you did wrong.

------
citricsquid

        65,127 total upvotes
        57,835 total down votes
    

The figures displayed on reddit are not accurate -- unless they've changed
recently.

~~~
Achshar
Reddit adds downvotes to account for spam votes. I don't know how they know
they are spam votes though. Also it's curious, if they know a vote is spam,
why not just not count it at all instead of adding a downvote?

~~~
nivloc
They fuzz the numbers displayed - everything internally uses the real
upvote/downvote count. It's so bots can't figure out if they've been flagged
or not.

------
zoidb
Not sure what meaningful conclusions you can draw from this. In my experience
what makes a post popular is something like 50% content, 25% title and 25%
timing. That's a lot of variance, I imagine with different wording and/or
timing of the submissions your results might have been dramatically different.
I've definitely seen posts that go nowhere the first day but go but the top of
the front-page when it's re-posted verbatim or slightly reworded by someone
else.

~~~
zackbigdog
I would say the conclusion is pretty much what you said. 50% content, 40%
title and 10% timing makes a successful post. (obviously for break
news/trending events timing is everything - my focus was on content that could
be leveraged at any time)

------
grecy
DO you have details on what time of day you chose to pose these?

I think most people agree time of day plays a part.

~~~
omra
(I'm not the poster, but you can find the times of reddit links by mousing
over the timestamp.)

* Found this on my windshield today. Good people rule. - Mon Jul 2 19:50:42 2012 UTC

* 15 years ago my mom made me take "glamour shots". She sent me this today. - Wed Sep 12 12:18:08 2012 UTC

* Photographer snuck this gem into my cousins wedding album. - Fri Sep 14 00:41:23 2012 UTC

* My friend won't approach cliff edges because he says the risk isn't worth it. This is how he looks over, every time. - Thu Sep 27 00:03:55 2012 UTC

The best times to post are given here: [http://blog.reddit.com/2011/07/nerd-
talk-tale-of-life-of-lin...](http://blog.reddit.com/2011/07/nerd-talk-tale-of-
life-of-link-on.html)

------
0ca0
The page doesn't seem to work right. Consider using noscript elements if your
site is broken without javascript.

------
true_religion
I noticed you used all imgur links. Did anyone visit your site after you begun
watermarking your images?

~~~
zackbigdog
Yeah - for every 50-100 image views someone would visit my site.

------
witoldc
If you had the images on your site, would you expect this to raise your Google
Page Rank?

